# Photos...



## mysnakesau (Oct 22, 2009)

Last two days I've been out and have some nice photos to share. 
Little bird at Smokey Cape Lighthouse





Couple of eastern beardies sunbaking on a rock at Hat Head




Next pics are from Billabong Koala Park in Port Macquarie.
















Coastal taipan



 
Inland Taipan




Tiger snake?? I think this one's a tiger. Couldn't find a label..
























and a pair of scabs who insisted I shared my lunch with them


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice pictures Kathy  I always enjoy a visit to Billabong for a relaxing walk around. 

I see they've gotten themselves a new coastal aswell, oh and yes that is a tiger snake.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 22, 2009)

love the rbbs pics Kath .... ..the rest are good to


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures Kathy,looks like a nice stripey Carpet having a swim..love the Coastal Taipans....MARK


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 22, 2009)

Great snaps!  I also like the RBB pic. Such an unusual position to capture it in. What was it doing? I've only seen them up like that during male combat rituals. I presume it was looking up at something?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice pictures Kath i like the eastern water dragon pictures they are total scabs we had a few around my cousins house who used to suddenly appear when we were having a barbecue lunch!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 22, 2009)

nice pics kathy, love the pic of the pair of beardies, did you watch them for a while? did you observe any breeding behavour?


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you guys for your comments. 

moosenoose - the red belly was quite active, moving about his enclosure. He stood up like that for a few moments then he'd move off, come back and stand up again.

They sure are Charlie  Then their pleading eyes continue to beam at you even when there is no more. I gave them a bit of ham and banana. They loved it and both trying to take food off the other. 

Yeah Ryan, I did watch them for a while but they knew I was there and didn't move the whole time. I was sitting right beside them while they blended into the rock.


----------

